# This is why we don't do hand car washes !!!!



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

While waiting for my takeaway the local hand car wash was packing up and cleaning his sponges or mitts. Feel sorry for the poor people who will now get there car hammered when they think it's getting a clean :doublesho


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

the Syrians are coming................


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

It's shocking that! Now I'm glad I don't go anymore!!


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

It bad. But most people wouldn't think there is anything wrong with it lol. I tought it was fine up till about a year ago. Now i cant belive i tuck my car there haha


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Obviously people who go to those places don't care about their car getting scratches so why does it matter?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

People just want the dirt off their car. If they don't care about or can't see the swirls, let them carry on being happy with their £5 wash.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I knew they were bad but washing (term used very loosely) the mitts/sponges on the floor is taking the [email protected]@


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Obviously people who go to those places don't care about their car getting scratches so why does it matter?


I see where your coming from but I'm sure if they knew there car was going to get scratched they wouldn't take it there !


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Danjc said:


> I knew they were bad but washing (term used very loosely) the mitts/sponges on the floor is taking the [email protected]@


I know,i have to put my boot on the sponge to stop it going everywhere.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Seeing what some people do washing their own cars at home it's probably better to go to a scratch wash! Scouring sponge on tar/bird poo, fairy liquid in a old bucket with concrete mix in it, using their house mop to clean the car, sponges stored on the floor in their shed (the list goes on this is what I've heard from friends/family)


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Somebody who is getting their car washed there might be thinking to themselves, as you were waiting for your takeaway food "if only they knew what they were doing to their body".

In my experience, most of these cheap car washes actually do a pretty decent job for the money. If i was getting paid buttons for hard manual labour all day, i don't think i'd be too bothered about getting swirls on somebody's car.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Never understood why anyone uses these places, why would you pay someone to inflict damage to your car?!


----------



## stumk5 (Mar 21, 2010)

My friend has a brand new 3 series and takes his car to one of these scratch and wash places every week. He knows the damage caused as he is in the trade, but doesn't care as the car is leased, which is fair enough.


----------



## v8soarer_1991 (May 31, 2009)

stumk5 said:


> My friend has a brand new 3 series and takes his car to one of these scratch and wash places every week. He knows the damage caused as he is in the trade, but doesn't care as the car is leased, which is fair enough.


Don't let your friend lease a car from a good leasing company from Australia. When the car is assessed when handed back its Around $10 a scratch to a full re spray. I've done some scratch repair for some people who have leased cars in the past and have paid me to correct their cars before returning them. Cheaper than paying the insurance fee.

NAME AND SHAME


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Rundie said:


> the Syrians are coming................


Yep more splash and dashes setting up.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Toto said:


> Yep more splash and dashes setting up.


With how some are getting here i laughed a bit at the double meaning in your post, but it do have a odd sense of humour.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Think of what people think of us on detailing world, people window twitching snow foaming , taking wheels of to clean , waxing the car cleaning the engine bay using a blower to dry the car they must think loser,s


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Do people really have nothing more important to do with their time than take a picture like this and post it online lol. Those people are getting a clean car which is what they want, i doubt very much that this would bother them


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kevlar said:


> Never understood why anyone uses these places, why would you pay someone to inflict damage to your car?!


Because not everyone knows that they can cause damage. People want a clean car and thats what they get, they may have other priorities in life


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't mind the hand car wash's at all, they create plenty of work with regards to paint correction, i ain't complaining.


----------



## stumk5 (Mar 21, 2010)

v8soarer_1991 said:


> Don't let your friend lease a car from a good leasing company from Australia. When the car is assessed when handed back its Around $10 a scratch to a full re spray. I've done some scratch repair for some people who have leased cars in the past and have paid me to correct their cars before returning them. Cheaper than paying the insurance fee.
> 
> NAME AND SHAME


He doesn't care, it's a company lease!!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> Do people really have nothing more important to do with their time than take a picture like this and post it online lol. Those people are getting a clean car which is what they want, i doubt very much that this would bother them


Just waiting for a takeaway pal and having nothing more important to do while I waited I posted a pic for a bit of a laugh :thumb:

Oh and the curry was really nice.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> Do people really have nothing more important to do with their time than take a picture like this and post it online lol. Those people are getting a clean car which is what they want, i doubt very much that this would bother them


Thats a new one on me, a moderator criticising someone for posting up things which are relevant to the actual forum!

At what price point does bad service become acceptable? I'm sure the people who take their cars to these places only want a clean car, not added scratches. Just because they are not as anal or as knowledgeable about these things as us doesn't make it right for these car wash places to use such bad practices which result in cars being damaged.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

jenks said:


> Thats a new one on me, a moderator criticising someone for posting up things which are relevant to the actual forum!
> 
> At what price point does bad service become acceptable? I'm sure the people who take their cars to these places only want a clean car, not added scratches. Just because they are not as anal or as knowledgeable about these things as us doesn't make it right for these car wash places to use such bad practices which result in cars being damaged.


I understand your reply, but how many people do you know that 
are willing to pay £30 + to have a pro come to them and wash there car properly? do you expect a 2bm for a fiver.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Being on minimum wage is no excuse for not taking pride in your work.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

suds said:


> Being on minimum wage is no excuse for not taking pride in your work.


The wage is not the issue, it's the lack of experience/skill/care, minimum wage is a dream to a lot of these places.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

I was soooooooo wanting to reply to this thread yesterday but without the evidence I probably would of fell flat on my ****.

Lots of negativity here, but I have used this method (not all the time) when available to my disposal with 0 problems from scratches swirls etc, provided you know where and how.

The best place to do this is actually a wash bay, similar to the OP pics, that's made of concrete, the only dirt that will be there provided the wash bay is used regularly is dirt from the cars, but with the use from the jet wash is easily washed away leaving a dirt free floor, this does not work on tarmac etc which holds dirt in hole/grooves/pockets in the ground.

I made a video today with a white clay bar, dabbing it on the floor from an area that I have jetted with the wash ready for my MF to be cleaned.

Comments welcome!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

suds said:


> Being on minimum wage is no excuse for not taking pride in your work.





Ultra Detail said:


> The wage is not the issue, it's the lack of experience/skill/care, minimum wage is a dream to a lot of these places.


People seem to understand that most other items usually have quality in relation to their price. These car washes charge £4-5 for a car wash and usually there is about 3-4 different guys all as part of the process.

Even if the guys are on minimum wage, just think how many cars they'd need to wash in an hour just to pay the wages and cover the costs of the business.

Quite a few of the car washes have all gone bust up here, even ones that appeared to be busy.

It's unrealistic for people to expect cars to be washed properly, using quality materials, for £5.

The other thing about these car wash threads is most of the time they lead to making xenophobic comments. It's got nothing to do with them being from Eastern Europe, it's the fact they are unskilled, untrained for the job and have only got the tools and time to do a rubbish job. No matter where they are from, all these washes do the exact same.

Personally I'd like to see these kind of threads and comments ended. It's been said and done millions of times now.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Kerr said:


> People seem to understand that most other items usually have quality in relation to their price. These car washes charge £4-5 for a car wash and usually there is about 3-4 different guys all as part of the process.
> 
> Even if the guys are on minimum wage, just think how many cars they'd need to wash in an hour just to pay the wages and cover the costs of the business.
> 
> ...


The post was me basically saying (and I'm no proclaimed expert) that his cleaning method was poor and intended for some light hearted banter however I totally agree that there is no need for xenophobic remarks or for people to have pop.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Forget the pop, I'm having a beer!


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Danjc said:


> The post was me basically saying (and I'm no proclaimed expert) that his cleaning method was poor and intended for some light hearted banter however I totally agree that there is no need for xenophobic remarks or for people to have pop.


Watch my video, his cleaning method isn't poor!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Kickasskev said:


> Watch my video, his cleaning method isn't poor!


If the floor is clean mate maybe and that's if it is clean.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Danjc said:


> If the floor is clean mate maybe and that's if it is clean.


As valeting/detailing is, its all down to the prep!

Including the cleaning of the floor hahaha


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Kickasskev said:


> As valeting/detailing is, its all down to the prep!
> 
> Including the cleaning of the floor hahaha


Did you give the floor a prewash first ?


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Danjc said:


> Did you give the floor a prewash first ?


No I did not!

So it could of been even cleaner :lol:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Kickasskev said:


> No I did not!
> 
> So it could of been even cleaner :lol:


Try this mate it's real good, it has over 12 months durability and can be applied either by hand or machine. The rain just washes the dirt clean away. 
http://www.smartseal.co.uk/imprinted-concrete-sealer/imprinted-concrete-sealer-gloss.htm


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

People use these wash places as I used to do before getting my new car and my detailing mojo because:

Unable or disinclined to wash car themselves, for me started when I lived in a flat and had no resources to wash car, which to apathy and laziness when I did move. Even when I did wash I was ignorant 2bm of washing. I sometimes still thinking now omg do I have to get the pw out and the hose and make half a day of it, but the answer is yes I do. 
Secondly people don't know about the damage crap technique inflicts they don't know what a 2bm wash is and why it's good, they think swirls occur from circular polishing !

It's simple ignorance and laziness, but then many people by processed ready meals rather than cooking from scratch again ignorance prob less so and laziness. In life you get what you pay for simple as.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe to some its ignorance and laziness,but some don't have time/money or care if their cars aren't perfect. Not sure why it bothers people so much but obviously everyone who picks fault on here is perfect in every aspect of life so they can say what they want.....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't see how its laziness - maybe people have better things to do with their free time instead of washing the car. Time with their family perhaps, i know which one is my priority


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jenks said:


> Thats a new one on me, a moderator criticising someone for posting up things which are relevant to the actual forum!
> 
> At what price point does bad service become acceptable? I'm sure the people who take their cars to these places only want a clean car, not added scratches. Just because they are not as anal or as knowledgeable about these things as us doesn't make it right for these car wash places to use such bad practices which result in cars being damaged.


Its called an opinion - something im pretty sure im entitled to still, moderator or not 
And threads like this pop up on an almost weekly basis


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

The cost of the service is irrelevant as what they are doing is going to damage the car. 

Leaving the mitt in a dirty bucket of water is acceptable, but jet washing it on the floor to pick up god knows what isn't. 
There are some hand washes that actually do have some respect and I'm sure 99% of the public who arnt into car cleaning would still realise what harm getting a soft item on the floor and then rubbing it all over your car.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

These threads pop up all the time.

We need to realize we are a super small percentage that are into detailing, we are considered the "weird" ones with how much we do with our cars. 99% of people just want a clean car, they dont even see swirls, scratches to the majority are marks which are down to the primer and super eye sores, not RIDS and light scratches.

Most dont have it as a priority to have their car looking the best it can. When Im doing a paint correction and people pass by ask how much, they are shocked at what it costs and always comment "I can just go down the road for a fiver!"

To most, a car is just a car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

waqasr said:


> These threads pop up all the time.
> 
> We need to realize we are a super small percentage that are into detailing, we are considered the "weird" ones with how much we do with our cars. 99% of people just want a clean car, they dont even see swirls, scratches to the majority are marks which are down to the primer and super eye sores, not RIDS and light scratches.
> 
> ...


Very true, to most a car is just a car but we can take pride in knowing we have the best looking,gleaming car in our street.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

On your daily travels you'll notice that very few car stand out from the crowd, the majority think that there motor looks the dogs nads after having splash n dash wash, it's has always been like this and always will be.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Here in Latvia we have 3€ hand car washes. So you can imagine how it goes...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ultra Detail said:


> On your daily travels you'll notice that very few car stand out from the crowd, the majority think that there motor looks the dogs nads after having splash n dash wash, it's has always been like this and always will be.


That's until you point out and show that their car is full of swirls from poor wash techniques and then they will see the difference from that and how our cars on here look, then they will no longer think it's the dogs nads.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> Its called an opinion - something im pretty sure im entitled to still, moderator or not
> And threads like this pop up on an almost weekly basis


I also am entitled to an opinion, and in my opinion it is still odd for a moderator to criticise someone for posting something relevant to the forum in the correct section.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I like this thread. There are lots of threads I'm not particularly interested in (or have no relevant experience) so I wouldn't bother commenting at all! I wonder if we can ask Kev to make this a sticky  :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

-Kev- said:


> I can't see how its laziness - maybe people have better things to do with their free time instead of washing the car. Time with their family perhaps, i know which one is my priority


Perhaps I chose my words poorly, I think apathy is maybe better ie they can't be a£&zed. Nothing wrong with that I have that view on many aspects of life, gardening for example.

Ironically I think many enjoy 'escaping' family life to hide in the man cave, all relative.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's until you point out and show that their car is full of swirls from poor wash techniques and then they will see the difference from that and how our cars on here look, then they will no longer think it's the dogs nads.


I imagine most might think:

"there goes that twonk again, boring me about washing his car. I couldn't give a monkey's about "swirls" that you can only see when the sun shines on the car (not that we get much sun in this country), my clean car looks a damn sight better than the rest of the street. I can't be bothered spending hours washing my car when I can get it washed for a fiver. Besides it's not really my car as its on a PCP deal and I'll get a new shiny one in a couple of years. Sure his car might look a bit shinier than mine, but only for a couple of days after he's washed it, Once we get a bit of rain, his looks no better than mine"

Let's face it guys. We are the weirdos, sooner we accept that and move on, the better


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldn't class myself as a wierdo cause I may take more pride in my car than someone else.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Personally I don't see why anyone would pay someone for a simple wash. Detailing and polishing is a different matter. Unless for some reason my car had to be clean in appearance i.e. for work or similar, and I could not avoid the need for someone else to do it for me, I'd sooner use the the car wash machine at a petrol station than pay someone to wash my car. It seems like such a waste of money, and somewhat luxury. Even if you don't have a hose, 2 buckets, a sponge and some shampoo is all you need. 

Sure, people can do what they like with their money, and I guess it somewhat contributes to the economy etc, but to me, asking someone to wash my car, is like asking someone to wash my dishes, wash my clothes etc etc. If you are rich, and have people do all your chores for you, then ok, it's your money, so do as you please. I have seen very few situations where someone actually "needs" to wash their car, as opposed to simply wanting to. 

Anyway, just my 2 cents on the matter. You get what you pay for, and I would rather not wash my car for a few weeks, than take it to any cheap hand carwash.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> I imagine most might think:
> 
> "there goes that twonk again, boring me about washing his car. I couldn't give a monkey's about "swirls" that you can only see when the sun shines on the car (not that we get much sun in this country), my clean car looks a damn sight better than the rest of the street. I can't be bothered spending hours washing my car when I can get it washed for a fiver. Besides it's not really my car as its on a PCP deal and I'll get a new shiny one in a couple of years. Sure his car might look a bit shinier than mine, but only for a couple of days after he's washed it, Once we get a bit of rain, his looks no better than mine"
> 
> Let's face it guys. We are the weirdos, sooner we accept that and move on, the better


Like Chicane said, we are not the weirdos and I am certainly not a weirdo for looking after my car in a more professional manner, some of us, if not most of us on here don't have cars of PCP deals and like myself am working hard to buy my car and I would like to look after it to the best of my ability and not have my hard earned money spent on a car to having it look crap and with badly damaged paintwork.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicane said:


> I wouldn't class myself as a wierdo cause I may take more pride in my car than someone else.


Very few people class themselves as being "a weirdo." They probably take just as much pride in their car as you do yours. It's like comparing religions to think that just because they don't follow the same ideas as you that they can't have the same goal.

To the OP, they're weird for wanting to have a clean car at minimal fuss.

The the general public, most on here would seem weird for spending what amounts to a family day out on a tub of wax and a couple of cloths.

What kind of a fool spends the same on 3 buckets as you would for half a tank of fuel...


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Chicane said:


> I wouldn't class myself as a wierdo cause I may take more pride in my car than someone else.





Soul boy 68 said:


> Like Chicane said, we are not the weirdos and I am certainly not a weirdo for looking after my car in a more professional manner, some of us, if not most of us on here don't have cars of PCP deals and like myself am working hard to buy my car and I would like to look after it to the best of my ability and not have my hard earned money spent on a car to having it look crap and with badly damaged paintwork.


Maybe ask the people in your street who watch you spending hours on your "pride and joy"? They may have a different opinion (though I doubt they would tell you to your face)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Maybe ask the people in your street who watch you spending hours on your "pride and joy"? They may have a different opinion (though I doubt they would tell you to your face)


Just like I watch them spend hours cutting their front lawn( not that I really do) and spend most days outside pottering around the front of their garden sweeping up nothing that doesn't need sweeping and mowing their lawns again and spending more time with a pair of scissors trimming the lawns and trimming their hedges also, especially hedges that don't need trimming and spending fortunes on weed killer, grass seeds and on garden tools ect, are they the weird ones?  They enjoy doing that as much as we enjoy doing what we do and I couldn't give a monkeys what people think, millions of people spend fortunes on the weird and wonderful and spend hours on their particular hobbies in doing so. Ours is our love and passion for car (s). Some people must have a sad life if all they do is watch other people wash their cars. Oh and by the way, if the weather is good this weekend I will be spending up to 9 hours prepping my car for the winter, the neighbors better get the popcorn ready or arrange a sleep over.


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

At least he's cleaning it....!!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Just like I watch them spend hours cutting their front lawn( not that I really do) and spend most days outside pottering around the front of their garden sweeping up nothing that doesn't need sweeping and mowing their lawns again and spending more time with a pair of scissors trimming the lawns and trimming their hedges also, especially hedges that don't need trimming and spending fortunes on weed killer, grass seeds and on garden tools ect, are they the weird ones?  They enjoy doing that as much as we enjoy doing what we do and I couldn't give a monkeys what people think, millions of people spend fortunes on the weird and wonderful and spend hours on their particular hobbies in doing so. Ours is our love and passion for car (s). Some people must have a sad life if all they do is watch other people wash their cars. Oh and by the way, if the weather is good this weekend I will be spending up to 9 hours prepping my car for the winter, the neighbors better get the popcorn ready or arrange a sleep over.


Weirdo - noun - a person whose dress or behaviour seems strange or eccentric.

I think most of your neighbours might think your behaviour strange or eccentric.

Gardening however is more generally considered a normal past time by the majority of the population. .


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Weirdo - noun - a person whose dress or behaviour seems strange or eccentric.
> 
> I think most of your neighbours might think your behaviour strange or eccentric.
> 
> Gardening however is more generally considered a normal past time by the majority of the population. .


Like washing your own car in a professional manner? Yes!, very iffy and really strange and weird, I think not.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

And looking after you second biggest expenditure to ensure you get maximum returns at resale time, dead weird that one!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Best get a moderator to move this thread to the health and fitness section!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We are watching chaps, please keep this on topic.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

For me it's something I enjoy I find it relaxing a hobby if you like and like lots of hobbys or interests they cost money. All I get from the neighbours is the obligatory "you will rub it away" but then they say "looks lovely though" the only problem I have is my coffee has normally gone cold before I have drank it :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Like washing your own car in a professional manner? Yes!, very iffy and really strange and weird, I think not.


To most of the general public, spending up to 9 hours cleaning a car (which is probably already cleaner than most on the street) does seem weird and strange. Especially when they are happy with their clean car from the £5 specials.

We are in the minority and most people think we are strange. :lol:


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

my two penny's worth:

Some people play golf - in fact I worked with a couple of guys who were obsessed by it, they talked about golf and nothing else - and guess what I thought THEY were weird, some people like to fish, watch football etc. etc.

I know for some of the guys on here, its a job that they love and it pains them to see nice cars abused, but that's the owners free choice, we know smoking and alcohol is abusing your body, but some choose to do it - again the owners free choice.

I do it because I am a little OCD about vehicles always have been, not to the level I am now, but that's what a black car does to you  - but also I enjoy driving a really clean car inside and out, 
And it doesn't bother me that no one else knows how much effort and money went into getting it in that condition.

Life takes all sorts and thank god for that, it would be very boing if we were all the same.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Slightly on topic...

A local car cleaning company was left a Lotus Exige for a clean, and the owner was called after only an hour. Unfortunately the phone call was to explain that somehow the car had wondered several miles away and crash it's self. Company is only as good as the weakest member.

And yes we are weird, I was looking at the rain beading on the car last night and the wife caught me. When she asked what I was doing, I didn't have an answer....


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm going for number 6, this will get them talking when I break a box of these bad boys open 

http://www.rd.com/slideshows/13-weird-tricks-to-clean-your-car/


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Danjc said:


> I'm going for number 6, this will get them talking when I break a box of these bad boys open
> 
> http://www.rd.com/slideshows/13-weird-tricks-to-clean-your-car/


Ah but you need the detailers specialty panty pads, on sale at £20 a packet from all of your favourite resellers :lol:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Ah but you need the detailers specialty panty pads, on sale at £20 a packet from all of your favourite resellers :lol:


Are they the light or heavy use ones ?


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I've just realised this thread has now just about gone full circle from a bloke jet washing his sponge to cleaning the car with a sponge


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I've seen a local hand car wash doing that with mf drying towels!! I nearly crashed my van! Who with 1% of a brain would do that? Next day I saw brand new black vw toureg going for a wash there. :wall::wall::wall: more work for the :buffer: detailers i suppose.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Get the heavy use panty liners so you can put them on the floor, jet wash them clean, then use them again.

Oh no. Here we go again!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

VdoubleU said:


> Seeing what some people do washing their own cars at home it's probably better to go to a scratch wash! Scouring sponge on tar/bird poo, fairy liquid in a old bucket with concrete mix in it, using their house mop to clean the car, sponges stored on the floor in their shed (the list goes on this is what I've heard from friends/family)


I've seen many instaces of this many times.

I saw a guy scraping bird poo off a car roof once with a ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, wall paper scraper lol.

In the pictures on Post 1 it tickles me when it says UK Car wash!! It might be in the UK but that is about all.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> I've seen a local hand car wash doing that with mf drying towels!! I nearly crashed my van! Who with 1% of a brain would do that? Next day I saw brand new black vw toureg going for a wash there. :wall::wall::wall: more work for the :buffer: detailers i suppose.


I doubt the Toureg driver knows what a proper valeter or detailer is if he was silly enough to go into that sort of place.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I was at the car wash with one of my friends. He had just bought an Audi S3 and took it to them for a quick clean. When they were drying it one of the blokes dropped his chamois on the floor, he picked it up and went to continue drying the car with it :doublesho it was only because I see what he did and stopped him from using it again on the car that he didn't. He went and picked up another one out of the bucket and used that


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

VdoubleU said:


> Seeing what some people do washing their own cars at home it's probably better to go to a scratch wash! Scouring sponge on tar/bird poo, fairy liquid in a old bucket with concrete mix in it, using their house mop to clean the car, sponges stored on the floor in their shed (the list goes on this is what I've heard from friends/family)


I am guilty of this 

:lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I am guilty of this


I think we all are once upon a time


----------



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

I prefer a dirty car than a car wash any day!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can totally see why people do use these places, they get your car clean. By clean I mean they scrape the sh!te of it but they don't make it look as good as it could they just remove the dirt, just! 

Most people don't understand how fragile car painwork is so if it's clean it's clean. I appreciate that, ignorance is bliss and some people really don't care to learn more. Fair enough.

What staggers me is those that buy expensive cars but then spend £5 having it washed. 

I had a Clio 172 that cost me £800, it had been taken to the car wash most of it's life so for the first 6 months owning it I did the same. It was quick, conenient and got it clean. 

What stunned me was the guy in his £200k McLaren paying £5 for a wash. Surely if you have the money for a car like that you could afford and appreciate paying even a valeter to come and wash it for you! 

I remember thinking when I bought my Megane 225 that I wanted to spoil it. At the time it was a lot of money to me, it was new and I wanted it to look the best. Hence I ended up on DW. 

Oh well, at least I can be proud to drive a car that's properly cared for and stands out as such! Leave 'em to it haha


----------



## MattDee (Aug 20, 2015)

A friend of mine took his car to a £5 hand car wash today. This was the shocking result, the car was covered front front to back with horrendous smears. I sorted it out for him, but how do some of these places stay in business? Terrible workmanship!


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

MattDee said:


> A friend of mine took his car to a £5 hand car wash today. This was the shocking result, the car was covered front front to back with horrendous smears. I sorted it out for him, but how do some of these places stay in business? Terrible workmanship!


Did he not read the small print?

Bonnet included only on £6 washes


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Kerr said:


> ...It's got nothing to do with them being from Eastern Europe, it's the fact they are unskilled, untrained for the job and have only got the tools and time to do a rubbish job. No matter where they are from, all these washes do the exact same.
> 
> ...


You are alright Sir!

So many years ago when I was a young student, being an Eastern European, I moved to the UK for a few months. Originally I heard from friends that even if I'd unlucky with finding a normal workplace, those car washes owned by Serbians, Slovenians, and so on would be happy to apply anybody. 
Lots, I mean lots of eastern european guys were working in those car washes, 100% all of them had nothing to do with cars in their life.
Process was most of the times was to car arrives, 4 boys get around it, and after max. 5 minutes, car should be ready to roll out, washed everywhere.

You can imagine what kind of pre-wash stages would be applied there.
The joke is that there weren't just rubbish old cars, the fact is the car wash always were full of really expensive, luxury cars. Owners just didn't mind-nor have a feeling of- what's happening with his car.

Even nowadays I have got friends whom working in places like that, and they regarding themselves as a car wash professionals, and they even like to ignore my knowledge- I 100% acquired from detailingworld.co.uk- whenever I go into an arguement with them about washing stages.

Sometimes they even get me some surpries in Coca Cola bottles and tells me very seriously that in that bottle there are some real expensive and worthy fluids, the use it on Ferraris and Lambos, and that is a real deal of product, not the ones I used to order from the UK sellers for serious pounds or euros. 
Only when I ask them what is in that bottle, they can't even tell me even if it's a shampoo, maybe a polish, or a glaze or what, maybe a tyre or plastic dressing. 
They just use it on Ferraris and that's it, I'd rather be happy for having that magic paste for free

Thanks for the catering, friends 
I'd rather buy 1-2 items of 500ml bottles per year after I read so many comments about it than using some yellow wonders in Coca Cola bottles


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

anyone still got the photos from post 1? as they are not loading for me

thanks


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Well I'll stick my head up above the parapet and say I'very used a local hand wash place a few times in the last 18 months. Since we moved house my car has come third best to the house renovations and friends/families cars. Time is an issue as I'm not one to say well I'll just give it a quick 10mins wash because 10mins will turn into hours. Car as it used to before I found this forum comes out looking clean plus I sit in it and finish paperwork to save time. And to me when I finally get time to fully correct it it'll be a lot more satisfying than when I wash it thrice weekly and it looks no different.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Cant see the images but I drove past a very busy one local to me later yesterday to see the guy 'cleaning' their sheepskin mitts (good) by pressure washing them on the forecourt - on the ground...

They always have a queue...


----------



## Woodworm. (Apr 26, 2016)

Just to mix it up again, many hand washes near me claim "No Scratches". Could be why folk go there.
I was talking to a guy who repairs mechanized wash bays and he said they get vandalised by the splash and dash folk.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

I say it's a self-solving issue i.e. if you don't know why it's bad to get your car washed at such places then it probably doesn't matter and it won't affect you. These people are happy for their cars to not be dirty and don't even know about swirls etc.

A case in point: my cousin, who earns far more money than anyone should (largely through screwing people over like any good businessman) was taking the **** out of me for spending so long washing my car. I took a look at his Ferrari and laughed and said I rest my case. He didn't see what the problem was. Then I showed him the swirls. When he saw them the penny dropped and he felt stupid.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

samion said:


> I say it's a self-solving issue i.e. if you don't know why it's bad to get your car washed at such places then it probably doesn't matter and it won't affect you. These people are happy for their cars to not be dirty and don't even know about swirls etc.
> 
> A case in point: my cousin, who earns far more money than anyone should (largely through screwing people over like any good businessman) was taking the **** out of me for spending so long washing my car. I took a look at his Ferrari and laughed and said I rest my case. He didn't see what the problem was. Then I showed him the swirls. When he saw them the penny dropped and he felt stupid.


Sounds familiar.....I have a similar type cousin that takes his new mulsanne to £5 car washes....and it somewhat proud of that :wall:


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Not as bad as what I found my neighbour doing the other day. This lot with a bucket of water + fairy liquid.

I lent her a wash mitt, some proper shampoo and gave her some plastic = rubber trim restorer and showed her how it all works. Her KA looks great now with all the bumpers and trim restored!!


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

ashlyman, hope she's a hottie?


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

samion said:


> ashlyman, hope she's a hottie?


:lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Kerr said:


> People seem to understand that most other items usually have quality in relation to their price. These car washes charge £4-5 for a car wash and usually there is about 3-4 different guys all as part of the process.
> 
> Even if the guys are on minimum wage, just think how many cars they'd need to wash in an hour just to pay the wages and cover the costs of the business.
> 
> ...


This comment should have way more thanks on it.

I feel saddened by the xenophobic comments I see posted on this forum sometimes.

"the Syrians are coming" - :wall::wall:

Wrong on so many different levels.

Think the moderators should make a sticky for these nooby threads and posts that are always accompanied with these out of order comments.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Spot on. 

No room on this board for xenophobic comments.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

super_cds said:


> anyone still got the photos from post 1? as they are not loading for me
> 
> thanks


Blimey is this thread still around. 
No mate I deleted the pics ages ago when I had a clear out of my photo bucket account.


----------

